# Some Pictures of Ivan (Picture Heavy)



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello all! Ivan has been living with me for about a month now and I have taken a million pictures of him. He has adjusted so well to his new home and I love him very much. Thanks to all of you who have taken the time out of your day to answer some of my frantic questions on the forums. It means a lot and this is a great resource to have available. Now, on to some pictures!









_My little man exploring my bedroom._









_"Smiling" for the camera with his missing front teeth._









_Facing off with my girlfriend, Glenda... whom Ivan does not seem to be very fond of._









_EXTREME close-up of the cuteness_









_My little narwhal trying to fit his tube into his igloo... sideways._









_Ivan the Terrible after a long night of wreaking havoc._

And last, but certainly not least... I finally got around to video taping Ivan playing with his toilet paper tube. My camera doesn't record sound but Ivan's antics are entertaining enough.





On a side note... does anyone now what Ivan's color is? I adopted him so I don't know for sure. I was told the standard salt and pepper.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ivan is adorable! The second picture made me laugh. :lol: He looks like an Algerian Chocolate to me.


----------



## hedgewawa (Apr 25, 2009)

ROFLOL AT THE SIDEWAYS TOILET PAPER INTO THE IGLOO PIC.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Aw so cute. Mine is missing his front teeth too. I think they look like they have little old man face when they are missing teeth.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

Adorable! And you really gave him a super cute name. Love the sideways tubing picture.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

Awww little Ivan is so cute!
I love the pic where he's smiling at the camera! :lol:


----------



## mighty mouse (Jul 2, 2009)

Very cute! The video made me laugh - Dexter does that, and runs around frantically like that, but if I take the tube off his face to 'save' him, he does it right away again. Shows what I know! :lol:


----------



## xsarahjox (Jul 28, 2009)

Ivan does the same thing! As soon as I take the tube off, he sticks his head back in it. I usually don't bother to take the tube but he had really jammed his head in there that time, so I thought I'd help out. :roll:

Bengall - I wish that I could take credit for Ivan's name. I adopted him so he came with the name. It _does_ fit him very well though.

I just love my little guy to pieces. <3


----------

